# GIANT KILLS BY BEAST SLINGSHOT!



## slingshotx

Dear friends,

Here are some pictures of what we talked about 

Best regards,


----------



## slingshotx

Dear friends,

Here are some more pictures of what we talked about the beast slingshot.


----------



## Individual

Nice sandals 
Nice shots too dude


----------



## slingshotx

Dear Individual,

Thanks very much for the praises , I hope you have had some idea. These days I don't have much time for hunting, but trust me if I will feel like going again, I will not hesitate if I desire something giant to cook.

Best regards


----------



## youcanthide

No arguing with that, nice kills


----------



## Clever Moniker

Hmmm... okay, this thread was enough to bring me out of hibernation.

I have taken quite a few birds this past season/s, dove, duck, and geese (as that's all I am allowed to take by law, excluding turkey). I am no expert, and I am not claiming to be.

What I have noticed is that for the bigger birds (large geese), I needed a head shot... I have tried various ammo. and yet a head shot was needed in order to be an ethical kill, even at close range. In your last thread (which seems to have been deleted)... you claimed a 70m shot? Am I correct in that was your claim?

My questions are, at 70m... did you get a head shot?

If not, the velocity needed to penetrate a large birds armor at 70m would have to be insane...

If you did get a head shot at 70m, I mean, I can't even fathom that kind of a shot... That's over 200ft on a target that would be no bigger then 3'' - 4'' in diameter. For a bird not to fly off, you would also have to complete such a shot on the first go.

I'm not trying to be rude, but even with pics of dead birds... that's a hard pill for me to swallow.

If you did, and it's true you made ethical shots. Way to go man, you are way better then me, or what I will ever be that's for sure.


----------



## slingshotx

Dear Clever Moniker,

Let me tell you this, tapering the bands can have velocity of 91 m/s or little bit less suppose 80 m/s, so it means if you count one second, it should travel 91 m/s. So one can damage a bird at about50, 60, 70 meters when they hit a headshot or beak shot.

The penetration I talked about is not for the giant birds, it was butterfly style it was these white egret and it was about 30 meters and I turned/twisted the pouch, I have the pictures for the peneration. And as you have seen a small red damage on the shoulder, that was very far away, it was again the butterfly style using another slingshot 28 cm small amunition, suprising that bird was just little damaged and was in the twigs on the river, I gave someone money to go and pick the bird for me, it was very far away.

The Ibis giant the first one was on dry tree overlooking the river, I was with someone who good at entering the swamps, I asked him choose which one you want me to shoot, he anyone, when I pulled on the bird and released it was a hard shot with my beast slingshot, so he took off his trouses to go to retrive the giant bird with broken wing.

Another scenario, I shot birds beaks(one at the very middle of the beak) at very large distances more than 50 meters and a gang of young boys were consulting whether to go to retreave that bird or not, one of them was courageous enought to swim to get it.

On large tree, I said, I hit them neck shots, head shots, wing shots(we chase this one while they walk and we walk very first and we can give them so more shots if they don't surrender.

So not big deal, just make your slingshots with tapers and you can easly down the giant from far away, whether 30, 35, 40, 50, 60, 70 meters. I have talked only about single birds at these distances, why don't you think if I see I group of birds at 70 meters and raise my fork with my beast slingshot with big ammo that I cannot break the head or wing or neck?

Best regards


----------



## Clever Moniker

slingshotx said:


> ...why don't you think if I see I group of birds at 70 meters and raise my fork with my beast slingshot with big ammo that I cannot break the head or wing or neck?
> 
> Best regards


I'm not going to push my beliefs on you... you did ask the question though, so I'll do my best to respond.

I do believe such a thing would be warranted in a survival situation, but I also believe (if it's not a survival situation), such a thing would be unethical. I believe it would be unethical because the chances of simply injuring are greater then delivering an instant death. I'm not saying all my shots are perfect, but I always try and make them the best they can be so as to take the animal as quickly as I can.

Personally, I find I like to have an accurate, nicely placed, and intentional shot. However, you're right... one could fire into a sea of birds and potentially take game... it's just not for me is all.

No disrespect meant, just not my thing is all.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Is the the manshot slingshot you were refurring too?? It looks like a old whammo slinshot with the same kinda bands I shoot on my toy slingshot you said I use. Now that I see what you using I can clearly see you are a pro in what you do. Carry on sir. By the way I still want one of those man shooters. How much? But first does it make you feel manly when you shoot it?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Good shooting.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Let's all take a deep breath and ratchet it back a notch or two, OK?


----------



## Lacumo

I'd like to know what kind of recipes are used to cook these birds.


----------



## rtaylor129

Great shooting! Were they good to eat?


----------



## Mister Magpie

I can't imagine any recipe would make these birds tasty to the western palate. A grain-fed bird is tastier than any fish eating bird and I believe these larger birds would be fish eating. Eating one of these would be like eating, say a...a Magpie - not recommended.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

I have ate ibis and marsh chickens they are not bad I have also in my travels have hunted with people that hunt this way also its about meals one that gets away is not a meal one with a broken wing could be a meal its a big world out diffrent cultures.


----------



## Clever Moniker

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I have ate ibis and marsh chickens they are not bad I have also in my travels have hunted with people that hunt this way also its about meals one that gets away is not a meal one with a broken wing could be a meal its a big world out diffrent cultures.


It's a big world and people hunt differently of course. I mean't my response as diplomatic as one could, just not my style I suppose.

I will say that there isn't much I wouldn't eat though, had it have been me that got these birds, better believe there would be a recipe up on the forum.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

I understand was trying to add to it not on either side I walk both reformed pocher lol.


----------



## slingshotx

Hi RTaylor129, Henry, Ghost and all friends,

Thanks for the nice comments. Trust me, I don't eat these birds because I am hungry or I don't have money. They are scientifically healthy to eat. The fats/oil they have while you cook them issssssssss harmless! You cannot compare them with the antibiotic factory chickens. Don't think myself I am lazy to retrieve the birds when I shoot them. I most of the time do the job myself without no one interference, I have entered the swamps and stayed at the middle without fear, there are no crocodiles in it or snakes(God forbid). According to me, ethical is to slaughter the bird with a very sharp knife while mentioning the name of God the Almighty(God is most great, the is no god worthy of worship accept Him). Even if I have ethical shot like you say, if it is struggling, and I can make it to slaughter, I slaughter it. I have never strangled the bird. Like I said I don't like random shooting, as far as I am concerned ethical means to hit the birds with the aim to eat and quickly slaughtering them, not to give them pain by making them handicaps. You are right when you say distant shot can wound the birds and cause them severe pain which is not ethical, I myself hate to shoot at far distances, but I said sometimes to prove the power of something(like my beast slingshot) there should be sacrifices, so now it is clear that far away shots are possible, and please don't think it easy to see birds group themselves like a sea. I practise target shooting and become confident while hunting. Even if there is a group of birds, my target is like Jaybird said, imagine a dot and shoot there at the dot, so I hate random shots!

Recipee: HOW TO PREPARE THE BIRDS

Boil hot water until or near boiling

Soak the bird in hotwater, pluck the feathers easily

Take the intestines and other unwanted thing out and throw away

Cut into pieces the birds, salt the meat, put various spices, anions , garlic and so on

Cook, you will see things lend themselves like you have never expected, you will see the health of these birds and the appearance of the soup is so holy and colourful, trust me it is more delicious than chicken's. You will get heavy soup. You may put in the oven if you like to dry it. But I like to drink the soup and the flesh together. Very tasty.

Friends don't think the flesh is not clean, it is so clean, only those small white egrets looks like blackish, I may post you their clean fleshes if you like.

So I like to shoot between 20 meters up to 50 meters very hardly, I finish off the bird by slaughtering, don't forget this.

It is so nice sharing with you, I also have improved the looks of my slingshots, they are similar but can better looking.

Best regards


----------



## Charles

slingshotx said:


> Let me tell you this, tapering the bands can have velocity of 91 m/s or little bit less suppose 80 m/s, so it means if you count one second, it should travel 91 m/s. So one can damage a bird at about50, 60, 70 meters when they hit a headshot or beak shot.


You stated your favorite ammo is 16mm steel. That weighs in at about 165 grams, which is about 255 grains. You claim a velocity of 91 m/s, which is about 300 fps. That would give an energy of 51 fpe or 69.11 joules. A lot of very experience shooters on this forum have been shooting for energy records using a wide variety of equipment:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/

You will note that only 3 have been able to exceed 50 fpe. I do not believe any of these shooters would have been able to shoot at those energies with any accuracy beyond 10 meters, much less any further. Just have a look at the videos of the shooting.

Backing off your claimed velocity to 80 m/s, that is still 262 fps. That yields about 39 fpe or about 52.71 joules. Only 5 on this forum have been able to document energies above 30 fpe. Again, if you look at the videos of the folks making those shots, you will understand that hunting accuracy would most likely not be possible. Certainly purposely hitting a small target at a distance of 30 or more meters shooting with that kind of power would be out of the question.

I note that several on this forum have been making and shooting slingshots for more years than you have been alive. So perhaps you will excuse some here for being somewhat skeptical of your claims. As stated before, pictures of dead birds do not establish how they were killed, and so do not validate your slingshot claims.

Belittling the tools used by successful hunters on this forum by calling them toys is seriously inappropriate.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## slingshotx

*Dear friends,*

* I don't have chrony test. My chrony test is tapering the bands and pulling them heavily at long distances seriously not 10 meters or 15 meters. May be let me say this, when I shoot at the bird, I am most of the time lucky to get it at crucial points. One morning on the field of about half football pitch, I saw giant black heron, my heart was beating, I pulled on it, when I let go, it slept on the ground, only to find it is bleading on the head, I slaughtered it and came alive again, I slaughtered the second time!! I don't like to measure things on machines, I just like the results.*

* Why did I call dankung slingshots toys? it was a joke and may be truth, how if I cannot shoot a bird with dankung at 30 meters? for me this is rubbish,seriously rubbish!! The projectile should be so powerful to go with power more than that distance, otherwise, purely rubish lol.*

* How can a slingshot be made of metals and nails, are they artificials? from natural forks to nails and metals!!!! lol*

* I know there are a lot of slingshots target shooting, but hunting is how you hunt yourself and how lucky you give the punches to birds or animals.*

* If some one uses a slingshot at various distances, not just 10 meters, then that kind of slingshot is called Adult slingshot.*

*Best regards*


----------



## slingshotx

Dear friends,

Here are some more pictures to see. Look at the penetration picture of the white egret with the butterfly style slingshot.

The black Ibis was shot at the very middle of the beak from far distance. If your eyes can inspect the beak please do so.


----------



## projector101

Nice shots!


----------



## Sunchierefram

What's with the bottom left picture of the plastic bottles?


----------



## rtaylor129

Wtg!


----------



## slingshotx

Hi Projector, Sunchierefram,

Those plastic bottles are my way of exercising. I use plastic bottles to cut the necks/caps cleanly and/or just taking caps and hitting them. The punch on the plastic material may resemble the real thing. I use pillow and old clothes; trousers, shirts and behind I put pillow. Nice catch box.

Thanks very much for the good comments,

Best regards


----------



## BCLuxor

I like you slingshotx! I think your slingshot is a tool not just an item  It is nice to know around the world others use our shared love "slingshots" to provide healthy meals. What kind of tree do you make your slingshot from? I bet you have some awesome trees' in Tanzania. Can you give more photos of the area you live and hunt in?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I use to shoot elephants and shirts at the Super Bowl with this. But this is a manly slingshot don't you agree slingshotx?


----------



## Charles

slingshotx said:


> *Dear friends,*
> 
> * I don't have chrony test. My chrony test is tapering the bands and pulling them heavily at long distances seriously not 10 meters or 15 meters. May be let me say this, when I shoot at the bird, I am most of the time lucky to get it at crucial points. One morning on the field of about half football pitch, I saw giant black heron, my heart was beating, I pulled on it, when I let go, it slept on the ground, only to find it is bleading on the head, I slaughtered it and came alive again, I slaughtered the second time!! I don't like to measure things on machines, I just like the results.*
> 
> * Why did I call dankung slingshots toys? it was a joke and may be truth, how if I cannot shoot a bird with dankung at 30 meters? for me this is rubbish,seriously rubbish!! The projectile should be so powerful to go with power more than that distance, otherwise, purely rubish lol.*
> 
> * How can a slingshot be made of metals and nails, are they artificials? from natural forks to nails and metals!!!! lol*
> 
> * I know there are a lot of slingshots target shooting, but hunting is how you hunt yourself and how lucky you give the punches to birds or animals.*
> 
> * If some one uses a slingshot at various distances, not just 10 meters, then that kind of slingshot is called Adult slingshot.*
> 
> *Best regards*


Excuse me for saying so, but I think your comments exhibit a lot of ignorance about slingshots.

As far as being able to propel a projectile great distances, the frame has almost nothing to do with it. What matters most is the bands that one uses. It does not matter if the frame is cut from a board or a forked tree branch or made from metal. Put the same bands on it and it will shoot just as far.

You seem to favor taper cut flat bands. Granted one can get impressive performance from taper cut flat bands. But you can also get impressive performance from tubes and even from office rubber bands. For just one example, here I am shooting a .75 caliber (19 mm) lead ball at 189,4 feet per second (57.7 m/s) using Alliance File Bands.






That yielded 43.42 fpe = 58.87 joules. Your flat band setup is not particularly superior to tubes or even office rubber bands.

By the way, it would be a trivial matter to put the sort of bands you favor on most any Dankung slingshot.

Your comments about Dankung slingshots are just silly. I do not understand why in the world you would think you could not use a Dankung slingshot to shoot at greater than 10 meters. Just go to Youtube and you will find lots of videos of folks hunting with Dankung slingshots and taking game at well beyond 10 meters. For example, here are a few videos of folks taking pheasants at quite respectable distances:
















Now, let us talk about accuracy. I will be generous and suppose that in order to get a disabling shot on one of the birds you are talking about, your target area will be a circle of about 5 inches (12.7 cm) in diameter. If you can consistently hit that size target at 30 meters, then you would be able to consistently hit a circle of 1.6 inches (about 4 cm) at 10 yards. If you can consistently hit a 5 inch diameter target at 50 meters, then you should be able to hit a 1 inch (2.54 cm) diameter target at 10 meters. That would be exceptional shooting ... and quite frankly judging by the abilities of those I have seen shoot here on the forum, I am very skeptical that you can do it. But I could be wrong. So, why not rise to the challenge? Here are the details of an accuracy challenge open to all on the forum:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/

Note that the 10 meter target size is a circle 2 1/8 inches (5.4 cm) in diameter. Surely if you can consistently take the game you claim at the ranges you claim, then this little accuracy challenge should be duck soup for you. So, just set up a 10 meter measured range and a target of appropriate size, verify all on video and video the shooting. I am sure we would all love to see the results.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## slingshotx

Hi Bicluxor,

Thanks for the good comments. Tanzania is known for timber and trees. We have hardwood types many. I use Mninga for my forks, someone carpenter can follow my drawing, I pay him about USD 4 each fork. I don't make slingshots for sale, just for myself, it was a long time hobby. I don't have yet the photo of the so called my hunting area. But trust me if I go to specialised areas of Tanzania for hunting birds, you would see so many duck types, geese, quaels and so on. You are most welcome in Tanzania. If I get the photos, I will post them.

What made me to love long range targets is this; once I had band thera band Gold cut straight, I saw big goose(very large), just one, no matter how much I pulled my bands to hit the goose, it seemed like it will just touch it or scratch without doing any damage, I said why slingshots are so limited? There must be away to increase distance and power, my feeling told me, it should be up behind the ears or something more elastic. When I researched I learned from slingshot forums about tapering the bands and the butterfly style. Trust me if I see again that goose, one thing will be known, death or survival . so now I don't consider slingshot limited in their power.

Best regards


----------



## Clever Moniker

I don't know why, but something seems off man...

You seem to make statements, then tend to qualify them later once they have been questioned.

Now, there is another issue I see here (and I could very well be wrong), but when you say that:

"tapering the bands can have velocity of 91 m/s or little bit less suppose 80 m/s, so it means if you count one second, it should travel 91 m/s"

This would only be true if there was no drag. Lets assume your "muzzle" velocity is 80 m/s, by the time the ammo travels 229ft, there is no way it would still be travelling at that speed. It would have decreased significantly. I know this through experience as I'm not much of a slingshot science guy...

@Charles, is there a way to calculate drag on a given ammo?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

The RoundBall.exe program that I linked in the other thread on this subject will calculate the drop, velocity, and drift out to 100 yards, which should be enough for any slingshot.


----------



## Clever Moniker

Henry in Panama said:


> The RoundBall.exe program that I linked in the other thread on this subject will calculate the drop, velocity, and drift out to 100 yards, which should be enough for any slingshot.


Please link if you can!! I searched and haven't found the link. 

Also, I know we could also work backwards (I just don't know how)... for example, we know his bands and claimed velocity, we should be able to estimate what draw length would be required to achieve the claimed velocity.

I may actually learn the slingshot science to to prove something is off in this thread.


----------



## Imperial

not end of the world prep . . .







cheese is funkier . . .







no way its allan . . . :banana: a new one ! ? . . . . . ( a rebel ? )


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Here's the link to the post where I linked the program I mentioned above.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29767-slingshot-range-testing/?p=397054


----------



## KITROBASKIN

African Allan?

Surely someone there has a cellphone that can take a short video of the gentleman shooting. As far as the manly pronouncements, he is not the only one here, or the only one that has a different definition of hunting than me.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Imperial said:


> not end of the world prep . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheese is funkier . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no way its allan . . . :banana: a new one ! ? . . . . . ( a rebel ? )


LOL, I was just thinking that!!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Guys, please stop speculating on which banned member he may be. As far as the mods can tell (and we have some tools you do not have), slingshotx is exactly who and where he says he is. Hunting ethics are almost certainly different in Tanzania than wherever you live, so don't judge too harshly if some methods seem unethical to you. I also suspect slingshotx is coping with a language barrier. So come on, guys, lighten up a bit.


----------



## Clever Moniker

Henry in Panama said:


> Guys, please stop speculating on which banned member he may be. As far as the mods can tell (and we have some tools you do not have), slingshotx is exactly who and where he says he is. Hunting ethics are almost certainly different in Tanzania than wherever you live, so don't judge too harshly if some methods seem unethical to you. I also suspect slingshotx is coping with a language barrier. So come on, guys, lighten up a bit.


Argggg, you're right of course Henry... I'll leave this thread alone.


----------



## jonathanfv

Hey, I still wanna say, nice catch, and the birds look yummy!

For the drag of the ammo, you'd have to find the ballistic coefficient for the ammo used, and run it through a ballistic calculator.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

He sounds real to me: and earnest. No doubt the language difference should be respected. When it comes to getting food, well, you do what you can. But it sounded like to me: There are birds, so let fly with the slingshot, then when one gets hit, maybe it can be collected if someone will go get it. Surely there are men who do that all over the world, but I would not call that adult . One opinion.


----------



## Gunnar

nice shooting


----------



## PorkChopSling

Sorry didn't mean to sound that way, my thought was only that the way he wrote just read like Allen, I guess I miss the old guy that's all.

Hey Slingshotx! Good shooting :thumbsup: Those birds look tasty, kind of that's me back to my childhood on Taiwan, we like to eat some interesting things


----------



## PorkChopSling

Mmmmmm, tasty!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I merged the two topics to make it easier to keep up with them..


----------



## libel

Don't listen to them slingshotx. Those are nice kills. I do not care if you're bad at math or physics or whatever and I also agree that some of the slingshots in here are too "fancy".


----------



## Sunchierefram

libel said:


> Don't listen to them slingshotx. Those are nice kills. I do not care if you're bad at math or physics or whatever and I also agree that some of the slingshots in here are too "fancy".


Too fancy?!!!! What are you talking about?!!!! Just kidding. My slingshots are pretty plain. But you got to admit, the fancy ones sure are beautiful.


----------



## ChapmanHands

Never a need to bash on anybody for anything. Especially in an internet discussion. If you don't like what you read then click a tab and read something else. Peace and love guys! Now lets go hug a tree and frisk it for all the forks its got! Who's coming with me?!?


----------



## slingshotx

Dear Libel,

Thanks very much for your encouraging and kind words . Those math things are understandable but at hunting moment/session, my main math calculations is to target the bird and enjoy the taking of it or missing. Even some misses are fantastic and make you happy. You many not believe this, 2 times, I shot a small bird(King fisher) with steel ball on the chest and it made like its gonna fall down, it came down about 2 meters and took off and flew away. He(it) had like spring on the chest. Also on the electric wire, after cutting the head of the king fisher, I think a wife came to look for her fellow, and I target the butterfly style with I think 13 mm ball, I gave I hard punch on the chest, and she came down and about to touch the ground and flew away to a coconut tree, wounded, I did not want to shoot at it anymore. She had like spring on the chest or I don't know if the steel balls slip on their chests!

In my young age, with a natural fork slingshot I killed a small bird brownish, my school teacher and other friends saw me with the bird. It was at the tennis court. They told me I have to do target shooting with the dead bird up on the post across the tennis court, I refused and said it is sinful to do that thing but they insisted and agreed to do it, the bands were bicycle tubes, pure rubber(not nowdays bikes), I quickly and proudly shot the dead bird and fell down, they said may be it is sheer luck, they put the dead bird again up on the post, and I shot it for the second time and it fell, they said do the last time the third time, they put it again on the post, trust the third time it was down. So I don't know why I was so lucky to get it 3 times consecutively, I was very happy and they were very happy too and they were clapping a lot.

NB. The ammo I was using at those times, were stones(I selected good ones).

Only once(I used steel ball) I saw a pigeon eating on the ground, and I had a big steel ball like 16mm ball and my bands had already started breaking, I pulled on the pigeon fearful that it might break so I pulled just little and the pigeon raised one wing and I hit it on the side, and the pigeon was bleeding from the beak and overwhelmed with the shot, the shot suprised me why I just pulled it just little. I took home the pigeon/dove, after plucking I saw a slit and when I opened, the steel ball was inside the bird. I said to myself, steel balls are a no joke ammunition!!!

Best regards


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Imperial said:


> not end of the world prep . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheese is funkier . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no way its allan . . . :banana: a new one ! ? . . . . . ( a rebel ? )


That dancing banana gets me every time...every.time.


----------



## Imperial

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> That dancing banana gets me every time...every.time.


is that your message on your valentines day card for mr.cm ?


----------



## slingshotx

Dear Charles, Clever Moniker,PorkChopSling and all

Thanks very much for the videos, they were wonderful also the chinese officers in their cars in the video.

Thanks very much for pleasing and funny words/expressions "respectable distance", "duck soup" they are all excellent. So here I get a point to say the more the various distances one can shoot with their slingshot the more respectable the slingshot(shooter). I don't know much about Dankungs they just appeared silly to me, but if the bands work at least like in the videos, I must say these slingshots are respectable also.

Also charles, I like you style of pulling the bands to that extent and the way you hold the pouch with ammo, I forget the guy who invented the style of holding the pouch also I admire you your profound knowledge of science. I am sure if given tools with a few guys to help you, you can make a plane; a plane made my slingshot community guys, the world will respect more the slingshot lovers.

Also Clever Moniker, I like your sweet phrases and language, when I read your posts I really like them, and make me smile and laugh and I know that you are very respectful in your words and presenting your opinions carefully.

As for the marksmanship, it is not that difficult, only one should make sure the pouch is lined very well with the target. When I was young there was method I used when shooting, aligning the pouch to the target(bird) and shooting. It was like monkey style or road crossing style. You look at the target and quickly at the pouch once aligned shoot hard, this looking at the target and the pouch could be repeated quickly, that is why one would have to resemble a monkey or someone crossing the road , and I never missed with this style.

Best regards


----------



## All Buns Glazing

So you shoot at birds from distances and locations that you're not willing to retrieve the bird from if you injure it? One can assume that by the time the bird has been killed by whoever was retrieving the bird, it's been injured for a 5 minutes or so?

Nobody insult my intelligence saying I'm ignoring cultural differences here, it just sounds like poor form, if true at all. Headshots on a bird from 70 metres with the first shot? Something smells odd.


----------



## slingshotx

*Hi All Buns Glazing,*

* I hope you are well.*

* The most humane way to hunt birds is to use live traps such as Arapuca trap, spring snares with thread loops. You will get the live birds and you will decide for yourself what to do with them!*

* Even head shot I think cannot be called humane, birds can take many minutes struggling even after head shots. So someone who wants to remain as humane as possible, he should resort to target shooting only not even using traps , because you will end up slaughtering the birds *

* Best regards*


----------



## Clever Moniker

slingshotx said:


> *Hi All Buns Glazing,*
> 
> * I hope you are well.*
> 
> * The most humane way to hunt birds is to use live traps such as Arapuca trap, spring snares with thread loops. You will get the live birds and you will decide for yourself what to do with them!*
> 
> * Even head shot I think cannot be called humane, birds can take many minutes struggling even after head shots. So someone who wants to remain as humane as possible, he should resort to target shooting only not even using traps , because you will end up slaughtering the birds *
> 
> * Best regards*


The "stuggling" as you have called it isn't indicative of the bird being alive. For example, you could cut the birds head clean off, it wouldn't be alive, and yet the bird would twitch. This I believe is known as cadaveric spasm. The animal is very much dead and not suffering, assuming you can hit it in the right spot, not just the beak.

This happened to me in this thread when going for a goose:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26920-my-canada-goose-success/?hl=goose

"She stuffed her head into the river and started flapping against the water... All the other geese at this point scattered and ended up flying off. There I was thinking about how I was going to retrieve this goose? I had to move fast because I was concerned she maybe just hurt, and maybe I didn't hit her head. I slid down the bank as fast as I could and jumped fully clothed into the water swimming towards her. Grabbed her neck, and at this point she stopped moving... When I swam back to the bank I saw it was a head-shot just behind her eye. Sometimes their nerves cause them to flap even though they are no longer alive, I was glad to see this was the case and not that she was suffering."

Cheers,
Clever Moniker


----------



## SmilingFury

Slingshotx,

Please, please, please, I am begging you! Please post a video of "monkey" and "road crossing" styles. All of us would like to never miss, like you. 
I feel foolish for trying to learn how to shoot properly from these people who shoot every day, and who have calculated the math on every facet of slingshot shooting, and who have done this pastime for most of their lives. They must know nothing if they cannot do these 50,60,70 meter headshots that you can do with your monkey/road crossing style. 
You are clearly the best slingshooter in the world. As such, you have a responsibility to teach us how to leave our "toy" slingshots and join you in the world of marginal and unlikely probability. 
Many here do not believe in your stories so please , when you teach us road crossing and monkey styles, just quickly make a video of you hitting a can from a measured 70meters and post that too. Don't forget to measure the 70 meters! Then no one will doubt your claims and we can get started on learning from the best. Thanks!

Be well,
SF


----------



## Imperial

if i only had the skills to put a slingshot in its hands  . it wouldve been epic.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

i call it geting to know you styles act like you no threat then hit them hard.


----------



## slingshotx

Dear Clever Moniker and all

Will you accept someone to blast your head(God forbid) and when you are twitching, he says you are very much dead and not suffering anymore? I think, every one would say an innocent life has been taken!!That is why other things have no logical answers, except that ony God can answer this. We are allowed to take the lives of these innocent creatures because of the mercy of God He shows to His servants us human beings. That is why we in return are supposed to respect God very much for allowing us to slaughter and eat His sinless creatures, still we continue to destroy the world and not much of the respect that was supposed to be returned!!

Best regards


----------



## Imperial

slingshotx said:


> Dear Clever Moniker and all
> 
> Will you accept someone to blast your head(God forbid) and when you are twitching, he says you are very much dead and not suffering anymore? I think, every one would say an innocent life has been taken!!That is why other things have no logical answers, except that ony God can answer this. We are allowed to take the lives of these innocent creatures because of the mercy of God He shows to His servants us human beings. That is why we in return are supposed to respect God very much for allowing us to slaughter and eat His sinless creatures, still we continue to destroy the world and not much of the respect that was supposed to be returned!!
> 
> Best regards












Best regards


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Please Sir,

Clearly you are a man of means, and can make a video of your shooting. It's just that the Internet has many people, some who do not speak accurately for different reasons. Your recounting of your hunts won't have much meaning if we do not see some evidence of your accuracy either with targets or actual hunting. Your politeness is exemplary and ask that you not take your valuable time to respond to me, just show us instead of just talking about it.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Frogman is banned from this Forum. IAW the rules banned members are not to be quoted, discussed, etc. The Forum rules are on the bottom of every page.

BANNED MEMBERS
Those that were banned were banned for a reason. As such, do not post quotes from them, pictures of them, etc. While they may be let back on the site in the future, during their banishment they are to be considered persona non grata.


----------



## AmmoMike

Charles said:


> slingshotx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you this, tapering the bands can have velocity of 91 m/s or little bit less suppose 80 m/s, so it means if you count one second, it should travel 91 m/s. So one can damage a bird at about50, 60, 70 meters when they hit a headshot or beak shot.
> 
> 
> 
> You stated your favorite ammo is 16mm steel. That weighs in at about 165 grams, which is about 255 grains. You claim a velocity of 91 m/s, which is about 300 fps. That would give an energy of 51 fpe or 69.11 joules. A lot of very experience shooters on this forum have been shooting for energy records using a wide variety of equipment:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/
> 
> You will note that only 3 have been able to exceed 50 fpe. I do not believe any of these shooters would have been able to shoot at those energies with any accuracy beyond 10 meters, much less any further. Just have a look at the videos of the shooting.
> 
> Backing off your claimed velocity to 80 m/s, that is still 262 fps. That yields about 39 fpe or about 52.71 joules. Only 5 on this forum have been able to document energies above 30 fpe. Again, if you look at the videos of the folks making those shots, you will understand that hunting accuracy would most likely not be possible. Certainly purposely hitting a small target at a distance of 30 or more meters shooting with that kind of power would be out of the question.
> 
> I note that several on this forum have been making and shooting slingshots for more years than you have been alive. So perhaps you will excuse some here for being somewhat skeptical of your claims. As stated before, pictures of dead birds do not establish how they were killed, and so do not validate your slingshot claims.
> 
> Belittling the tools used by successful hunters on this forum by calling them toys is seriously inappropriate.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles
Click to expand...

 I'm glad you knew the science,Charles. Am haveing a hard time comprehending a 70meter shot with a slingshot ! Know a lot of people who can't do it with a gun. Not sayin he didn't , just hard to fathom !


----------



## B.P.R

What i cant understand...

Is why the necks of all the birds are mauled to heck....

Looks like something a dog would do if they caught the bird....

Or even better a guess....

Caught in a snare? ....


----------



## B.P.R

Henry in Panama said:


> Frogman is banned from this Forum. IAW the rules banned members are not to be quoted, discussed, etc. The Forum rules are on the bottom of every page.BANNED MEMBERSThose that were banned were banned for a reason. As such, do not post quotes from them, pictures of them, etc. While they may be let back on the site in the future, during their banishment they are to be considered persona non grata.


NEE NAW NEE NAW NEE NAW....

 ...


----------



## slingshotx

Hello all,

When I hunted those birds, I did not take a long rope with me to measure the distances. Those are just estimated distances with a naked eye. Any estimated thing must have a plus or negative allowance! So because I am a systematic man(not scientist) give or take 10 meters for my shooting ranges I gave. My intention is to just show that slingshot balls can travel longer distances if held by the right hands  and if they can travel longer distances why not hit what is in front of it!!! Guns are not clever when it comes to slingshots, they have patterns, (be careful not to eat the balls when you cook the bird shot by a gun I heard someone say that, the can produce them at the toilet), not easy to miss with a gun. Also I wanted people to know that hunting slingshot should have "respectable" shooting ranges if you want to come back with some meat!

Best regards


----------



## Henry the Hermit

B.P.R said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frogman is banned from this Forum. IAW the rules banned members are not to be quoted, discussed, etc. The Forum rules are on the bottom of every page.BANNED MEMBERSThose that were banned were banned for a reason. As such, do not post quotes from them, pictures of them, etc. While they may be let back on the site in the future, during their banishment they are to be considered persona non grata.
> 
> 
> 
> NEE NAW NEE NAW NEE NAW....
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

See! I wasn't just picking on you.


----------



## SmilingFury

Please show us the rifle that you REALLY killed those birds with after you snared them.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

I do find this thread very interesting and am unsure what to think about the opposing arguments so may I join those asking to see your talents displayed on video. A tin can at those distances would suffice.


----------



## SmilingFury

I asked him to do that also. Charles asked him to try and show his 10m or 20m ability. This guy ignores any post about that. Then he starts addressing points no one has brought up.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

SmilingFury said:


> I asked him to do that also. Charles asked him to try and show his 10m or 20m ability. This guy ignores any post about that. Then he starts addressing points no one has brought up.


I do understand your concerns but am reluctant to judge until the evidence seems unassailable. I suspect this is partially through being impressed by anyone who can shoot quadruple bands at butterfly (!) and possibly a hint of familial guilt. A branch of my family lived in his country (then Tanganyika) until its independence and my uncle and grandfather , both big game hunters, made very substantial inroads into the lion and elephant populations. The walls of their homes were almost completely obscured by the mounted heads of many magnificent beasts whose demise was not for the possibly legitimate reasons of eating but more to feed their outsize egos. Guilt by association perhaps


----------



## treefork

A video wasn't required here??????? http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27215-i-pushed-my-distance-of-accurate-shooting-30-yards-more/page-2 By the very same people in this post now requiring a video. Which is it folks? Video or no video? You need to realize what you post stays here. Look at these posts. The very same people that didn't want a video now need video proof?????

So lets say he posts a video proving his claims. Then what? Your going to be happy. Maybe you'll say " nice shooting". or not.

Why can some people make unsubstantiated claims and some can't?


----------



## B.P.R

All i want to know is why the birds were shot with a slingshot...

Yet the KNECK of all of them are shredded?...


----------



## SmilingFury

Ruthie,
Life isn't long enough for guilt or regret. At least when either can be avoided that is.

I feel that if a guy can ridicule us for shooting "toy" slingshots, he can show us his "adult" skills. Not just post pictures of birds he shot with a .22 rifle and then tell us it was from 30-70 meters away. I would sooner believe he had killed those birds with his sandals.


----------



## SmilingFury

treefork said:


> A video wasn't required here??????? http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27215-i-pushed-my-distance-of-accurate-shooting-30-yards-more/page-2 By the very same people in this post now requiring a video. Which is it folks? Video or no video? You need to realize what you post stays here. Look at these posts. The very same people that didn't want a video now need video proof?????
> 
> So lets say he posts a video proving his claims. Then what? Your going to be happy. Maybe you'll say " nice shooting". or not.
> 
> Why can some people make unsubstantiated claims and some can't?


I am one of those people who said i did not need to see SMS's video. And in answer to your question, I said it then because there were some people trying to eat the kid alive. He was in fact chased out of here. Sure both are unsubstantiated claims. One by a kid, one by a grown man. One speaking about himself, one insulting anyone who does not shoot his "adult" slingshot. SMS didn't come on here and say that you stink and look how great I shoot. Did he?


----------



## Clever Moniker

B.P.R said:


> All i want to know is why the birds were shot with a slingshot...
> 
> Yet the KNECK of all of them are shredded?...


I'll tell you why... and I mean this with no offence intended, but I don't think slingshotx knows how to dispatch injured game effectively.

The pictures seem indicative of a "pulling" motion when he was trying to break the neck. This separates the skin from the neck but doesn't necessarily break it, and the animal can often live through such a thing.

This is what I believe happened here:



slingshotx said:


> *...I slaughtered it and came alive again, I slaughtered the second time!! I don't like to measure things on machines, I just like the results.*


I don't believe he is snaring them, or intentionally trying to mislead.

With respect,
Clever Moniker


----------



## Clever Moniker

treefork said:


> A video wasn't required here??????? http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27215-i-pushed-my-distance-of-accurate-shooting-30-yards-more/page-2 By the very same people in this post now requiring a video. Which is it folks? Video or no video? You need to realize what you post stays here. Look at these posts. The very same people that didn't want a video now need video proof?????
> 
> So lets say he posts a video proving his claims. Then what? Your going to be happy. Maybe you'll say " nice shooting". or not.
> 
> Why can some people make unsubstantiated claims and some can't?


I'm not too sure if this is for me (if not, no worries  ), just for the record though... I haven't asked slingshotx to provide video evidence.

All I said in my first post was that his claim was "a hard pill for me to swallow".

I do think you're right to point out inconsistencies though, everything we do say stays here on the forum.


----------



## treefork

SmilingFury said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> A video wasn't required here??????? http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27215-i-pushed-my-distance-of-accurate-shooting-30-yards-more/page-2 By the very same people in this post now requiring a video. Which is it folks? Video or no video? You need to realize what you post stays here. Look at these posts. The very same people that didn't want a video now need video proof?????
> 
> So lets say he posts a video proving his claims. Then what? Your going to be happy. Maybe you'll say " nice shooting". or not.
> 
> Why can some people make unsubstantiated claims and some can't?
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those people who said i did not need to see SMS's video. And in answer to your question, I said it then because there were some people trying to eat the kid alive. He was in fact chased out of here. Sure both are unsubstantiated claims. One by a kid, one by a grown man. One speaking about himself, one insulting anyone who does not shoot his "adult" slingshot. SMS didn't come on here and say that you stink and look how great I shoot. Did he?
Click to expand...

You require videos from this man. Where are yours?If in fact the man is saying you STINK. Maybe the challenge is back on you. What gives you the right? It seems this MAN is being eaten alive here. He never said he had video proof . The kid said he had video proof and people said lets see it. The kid never produced what he claimed. He went on lying and lying. So why don't you show this man the same courtesy.


----------



## slingshotx

Hello TreeFork,

You are excellent and not ambiguous. Thanks very much for defending and protecting me. Such people in the world a few and those blah blah blah people are a lot. They better correct themselves or !!

First of all, I just intended to share my real hunting knowledge. I did not even want to post anything, whether slingshot pictures or pictures of birds. But some friends here out of curiosity asked to do so, and I forced myself to do so. I was not boasting, but I should have freedom to express myself in a happy way even if my way may seem insulting, how can someone translate my intention, it is not also grown-up or civilised to make someone feel guilty while his intention of brotherly love. How can people jump from topic to topic. Like Clever Moniker can not differentiate the word "Cut" and "break", when we slaughter the islamic way we don't break necks, we cut the neck with a sharp knife, I just cut the veins ( you can also cut clear the neck, this is not called breaking the neck), I used the work breaking the neck to mean if the shot hits the bird on the neck, that damage I called it breaking their necks.

I have more interesting picture of one bird I hit it airborne with thera band gold bands, and the big hole just below the neck, it was good respectable shot. This one I will not post because I thought I was sharing out of love, but blah blah blah guys like to compete for nothing. I wished you to develop these hunting skills if you feel you like them, take them, if you feel they are not good, just be peaceful. One cannot be both be good and bad. Let us learn to be peaceful, life is short, please let us not increase the difficulty of life it already provides naturally.

I hope every one understands me.

Thanks very much.

Best regards


----------



## SmilingFury

When I am told that a "monkey" or "road crossing" style which allows this man to never miss, I am going to want to ask for a video. It is my curiosity. I don't "require" anything from anyone actually. I ASKED him for a video. I stated my opinion.

I am curious, what video would i have to post to be allowed by YOU to doubt a claim that I find unbelievable? You have proved your prowess in marksmanship and slinging a hundred different ways. They are truly impressive. Please tell me what rights those videos have afforded you that you didn't have before posting them?
Is there some badge that I need to have that will entitle me to be able to question what I don't believe? 
What gives you the right to tell me that I cant ask for a video if I don't believe him? You wanted to see sms's video right. Why? Is it not for the same reason?
Why didn't you try to take Charles' head off, like you are mine, when he asked this man to qualify for a badge and videotape it? Because I have not posted a video yet? Really?
I am not telling this man how to shoot better, because in fact, I don't know how to shoot better. 
But when he says we are shooting toys and that we should use his method, that is exactly what he is doing.

Now I have no wish to bicker back and forth with you, or anyone here for that matter. This guy ignores every request for a video anyway. I care not one bit if he can or cannot videotape his actions. I care not for what you think I am entitled to do. I don't tell you what to do, what to think, or what to question, do I? Because that is not my right. As it is not yours with me. The fact that you are an excellent shooter and that you hold many titles holds no sway over what I can and cannot do.
I respect your discipline and abilities Treefork. This gives you credibility in those arenas, not over me and my curiosty. I will respectfully leave it at that. 
Be well,
SF


----------



## treefork

I watched this post long enough and could keep quiet no longer. Any body who read this thread to this point needs to also read this post http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27215-i-pushed-my-distance-of-accurate-shooting-30-yards-more/. Look at the players and the inconsistencies in beliefs. I for one are sick and tired of people that are here just to cause problems.


----------



## B.P.R

So he didnt kill the bird with the slingshot? ... he just rendered it un-flyable and then dispatched it with a knife? ...


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Actually I'm rather glad that I have no achievements worth challenging...there's a bright side to everything!


----------



## slingshotx

Dear friends,

That monkey style or road-crossing style, I said I used this method when I was young not now, I don't use it these days for some reasons, I am purely hand eye coordination style/instinctive shooting. So I shared it for you to try, it was very effective in never misssing, why don't you try it to see how it works,didn't I explain to you how it is done?

As for competition I don't like them, even if I will break world record, there will always be blah blah blah, we human beings most of us are argumentative. I don't need anyone's badge because my aim is not to compete with anyone, just to show that slingshooting(slinging) should be done even alone with happiness, you should enjoy it. I have done these things in the past very much, these days, I was just trying to remember my past in different way. These days I don't have time at all for hunting or target shooting. Only if I try target shooting, I see the addication come to me to wish I just do slingshot shootings. It is one of the greatest addiction I think. My advice to anyone who want to become a good shot is to be confident in what they do, and to try to admire the ability of other shooters and praise them when they make you happy.

Also don't forget that to become a good shot is to have a good slingshot and to align the pouch to the target in whatever way you feel, we don't need to have badges friends, give the badges yourself. So good guys during competion may perform badly because of lack of calmness there. It will not mean they are not great shots. Trust me this thing is not difficult. You have to enjoy shooting whenever you get chance, you will do wonders.

Best regards


----------



## treefork

Slingshotz

Guys here want proof. Stop posting. Reread this thread instead of posting more. People want to *SEE proof. *


----------



## B.P.R

I couldnt care less mate...

Its only the internet  ...


----------



## ChapmanHands

Can anybody tell me how I can stop getting emails for this thread? My email is getting blown the **** up!!! Lmao!


----------



## treefork

ChapmanHands said:


> Can anybody tell me how I can stop getting emails for this thread? My email is getting blown the **** up!!! Lmao!


You need to go to your settings in your profile and change it.


----------



## Clever Moniker

ChapmanHands said:


> Can anybody tell me how I can stop getting emails for this thread? My email is getting blown the **** up!!! Lmao!


I think if you click "Unfollow This Topic" at the top of the thread on the right hand side of the screen.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

sounds like some one wants to use a sjambok on him need proof go to africa and hunt with him.


----------



## ChapmanHands

Got it! Thank you TreeFork and CleverMoniker


----------



## ruthiexxxx

I've got a sjambok


----------



## ghost0311/8541

lol they hurt first hand account of one but i dont think he needs one he hunts to the way they hunt in africa.


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Crossing the road and back again ,crossing the road and back again is all I see here and its getting nowhere I need a GIANT RUM!! :alky:


----------



## Henry the Hermit

HIJACKING TOPICS
Do not hijack threads. Hijacking is rude and unacceptable. If you hijack a thread and find your post has been deleted, you have no need to wonder why.


----------



## slingshotx

Hi TreeFork,

Let me ask you this. What kind of camera one can use for recording themselves? You said one puts the camera behind the target, what if I shoot my camera with my "beast" slingshot  ?

Please advise me on various kinds of cameras; I am not experienced with these cameras very much, I just know that there are professional cameras, digital cameras, moving cameras and so on, please shet light on this a little bit.

Best regards


----------



## mastersedge

slingshotx , I think the reason your getting so much heat is that your make these astonishing claims without proof. this takes away from the accomplishments of great shooters. I have never seen any video documentation of what you claim. it's seems very simple, shoot a can from 50 or 60 meters and at least that will give you some creditability. it's still not a head shot from 70m, but still a great feat of shooting. maybe some of the top shooters out there should do a video on something similar. maybe a apple from 60 or 70 meters to see how many shoots it might take. for the people from the US this reminds me of the JFK assassination the top 3 snipers in the US could not produce the same shot as lee Harvey Oswald did. makes you wonder. thank you


----------



## Tube_Shooter

@Henry in panama hijacking a thread was not my intention sorry if my post seemed that way...anyway I feel another stiff drink coming .


----------



## M.J

Slingshotx, 
I truly enjoy your posts and your unique point of view! I for one am very happy to have more diverse experiences on the forum instead of more blah blah blah about shooting cans from a set distance with tiny ammo.
Thank you for sharing your point of view with us and please don't be discouraged by the negativity.


----------



## M.J

Tube_Shooter said:


> @Henry in panama hijacking a thread was not my intention sorry if my post seemed that way...anyway I feel another stiff drink coming .


It wasn't you, mate. Offending post was hidden.


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Ah thanks MJ I'll have a wee rum (just one) knowing that .


----------



## treefork

slingshotx said:


> Hi TreeFork,
> 
> Let me ask you this. What kind of camera one can use for recording themselves? You said one puts the camera behind the target, what if I shoot my camera with my "beast" slingshot  ?
> 
> Please advise me on various kinds of cameras; I am not experienced with these cameras very much, I just know that there are professional cameras, digital cameras, moving cameras and so on, please shet light on this a little bit.
> 
> Best regards


There are many options. The most simple and practical for your proposed shots would be to have your camera behind and off to one side facing you so the target and you are in view. After making the shot you can walk back up grab the camera and verify you distance. My best advice would be to look at the Pocket Predator Contest. You will see some very good shot documentation there. No questions

As far as camera recommendation goes I'm not qualified except to say I use an I phone 5 and it seems to produce satisfactory results. When one shoots at the level your claiming hitting the camera is very unlikely. If you shoot as good as you claim you really should share it with the forum. You very well could be the best shot in the world. Talking about it and not providing the slightest hint of its validity leads to the above rumblings.

Once you post up a good video a lot of people will owe you an apology. I hope this was helpful and please ask if you need any more assistance. I am looking forward to your shooting.


----------



## Sunchierefram

Henry in Panama said:


> HIJACKING TOPICSDo not hijack threads. Hijacking is rude and unacceptable. If you hijack a thread and find your post has been deleted, you have no need to wonder why.


Just wondering, does going off topic count as hijacking? Not completely off topic where it changes the rest of the thread completely but just a little off topic.


----------



## slingshotx

Dear M.J and all,

Thanks very much for nice and soothing words. To prove the beauty of the real hunting session is for the camera to be set secretly on the hunting field/ground one hunts. There are a lot of beautiful things taking place from seeing the bird, to stalking a little bit to hitting it and retrieving it and the confidence in the hunters mind when they think they have total freedom in their activities.

Even myself I thought by just hitting the bird with any kind of steel ball, you bring it down, which I found it was not true especially with these bloody little balls like torsen uses to hit the cans from far distances. Torsen needs the experience of hunting the birds to see the capabilities of the balls he uses if not head shots. I admire his butterfly skills and his videos and he is modest, they are wonderful to watch. I think Bill Hays can shoot a can from about 140-150 meters if I remember well, I saw one video of him.

From day one I held a slingshot, my aim was to bring down as many birds as possible and I did just that. This target shooting was done only at the hunting areas when someone is iddle also I used slingshot to take down mangoes from mango trees and other fruits. So we never stayed hungry with our tools we used it multi purpose, also we used it to take down bats at night from trees. So I have known slingshot for hunting mainly. That is why I have encouraged people to use large ammunition for big birds, even for piegon sized ones. I wanted people to know the importance of tying adult bands in their slingshots with the view of hunting, I did not mean my slingshots are better than yours. I know you have a great many designs of folks, pouches and so on and even tying methods. I never compare myself to anyone, I saw frogman with his big tubes, butterfly style, I like the way he explained how hunting slingshot and ammo should be. He looked to me a real hunter even if he used the tubes which have less speed than tapered bands, but he knows the secret of hunting. He is great in that and all other guys who share their skills whether for target or hunting, all I appreciate them.

But let me ask you this, why are slingshot guys poor? they don't get paid for their accomplishments? If someone invents something about slingshots can they sell the technology? if so how can this technology be sold?

Best regards


----------



## slingshotx

Dear friends,

One thing important here

Science is a slave of reality. It is reality that produces science, am I correct?

Example:

I knew the theory of drop from a very young age. When I shot a bird at a far distance, I raised my fork and form a trajectory path with this method I could make a kill shot of small birds. Who told me about doing it, my mind and circumstances told me I should do it, it was automatic thing. Then from school I studied in physics about projectiles, Vertical component /Horizontal component, Range of the projectile and so on.

So science will always remain a slave of reality, and reality will never be a slave of science 

Best regards


----------



## Sunchierefram

Well yeah, there always will be a drop in the trajectory regardless of what ranged weapon you use. But you pretty much have to understand it if you're going to be shooting things at long distances. And you seem to understand it fairly well. So kudos to you.


----------



## projector101

Ummm... Science is the STUDY of REALITY.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Tube_Shooter said:


> @Henry in panama hijacking a thread was not my intention sorry if my post seemed that way...anyway I feel another stiff drink coming .


No problem. I removed the post that was advocating a hijacking. It wasn't yours.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Sunchierefram said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> HIJACKING TOPICSDo not hijack threads. Hijacking is rude and unacceptable. If you hijack a thread and find your post has been deleted, you have no need to wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, does going off topic count as hijacking? Not completely off topic where it changes the rest of the thread completely but just a little off topic.
Click to expand...

No, most threads have some drift, and we are all tolerant of the occasional off-topic post. A hijacking is a deliberate attempt to change a thread topic to something unrelated. On my old political forum, a favorite hijack was posting recipes. Here it seems to be bouncy breasts.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Henry in Panama said:


> Sunchierefram said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> HIJACKING TOPICSDo not hijack threads. Hijacking is rude and unacceptable. If you hijack a thread and find your post has been deleted, you have no need to wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, does going off topic count as hijacking? Not completely off topic where it changes the rest of the thread completely but just a little off topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, most threads have some drift, and we are all tolerant of the occasional off-topic post. A hijacking is a deliberate attempt to change a thread topic to something unrelated. On my old political forum, a favorite hijack was posting recipes. Here it seems to be bouncy breasts.
Click to expand...

...how's about we just include bouncy breasts as a part of every thread, then?


----------



## Imperial

Tube_Shooter said:


> @Henry in panama hijacking a thread was not my intention sorry if my post seemed that way...anyway I feel another stiff drink coming .





Henry in Panama said:


> No, most threads have some drift, and we are all tolerant of the occasional off-topic post. A hijacking is a deliberate attempt to change a thread topic to something unrelated. On my old political forum, a favorite hijack was posting recipes. Here it seems to be bouncy breasts.


----------



## Tube_Shooter

slingshotx said:


> Hello all,
> 
> When I hunted those birds, I did not take a long rope with me to measure the distances. Those are just estimated distances with a naked eye. Any estimated thing must have a plus or negative allowance! So because I am a systematic man(not scientist) give or take 10 meters for my shooting ranges I gave. My intention is to just show that slingshot balls can travel longer distances if held by the right hands  and if they can travel longer distances why not hit what is in front of it!!! Guns are not clever when it comes to slingshots, they have patterns, (be careful not to eat the balls when you cook the bird shot by a gun I heard someone say that, the can produce them at the toilet), not easy to miss with a gun. Also I wanted people to know that hunting slingshot should have "respectable" shooting ranges if you want to come back with some meat!
> 
> Best regards


I can relate to this...often I can shoot a penny from 10M far but whilst shooting the breeze and having a few cold ones with friends in those small hours of the morning this distance becomes 20M 30M far :rofl: Good job then my friends were too intoxicated to realize my exaggeration.....I would have looked a right plonker if asked for a demonstration. :naughty:


----------



## slingshotx

Hi all,

I wish to remind you about projectile range

R=U x U Sin2theta/g

excluding air resistance, where R is horizontal range the projectile, g=acceleration of gravity=9.8 m per second per second, theta is the angle of projection from a horizontal plane, U= initial speed of the projectile i.e steel ball 16mm or 17mm or 18mm

So if my slingshot just starts with 40 m/s at angel of 30 degrees, the range I will get i.e Distance travelled will be 140 m in 4 seconds, 20 degrees will be 104 m in 2.7 seconds.

Air resistance included is the job of your hand to control the projectile. So we don't need successful hunters to tell us the distance travelled, roughly we can know, and if you put 45 degrees you get Range =163 meters and especially if we know that the steel balls we are using are big, they are less affected by air resistance/drag. So if you hit head shot or beak or neck you can guess what will happen.

The beast slingshot has much greater speed than 40 m/s. So use your heads to see how it will travel.

Best regards


----------



## Sandinfool

Interesting thread. Videos of guys sitting in cars shooting out the window killing pheasants at 40 - 50 meters. But what this guy claims is impossible, right? Dozens of guys can strike matches at 10 meters I've seen the videos, but what this guy claims is impossible, right? Striking a match requires you to hit a 3 mm target at 10 meters, push that to 70m and you have a target less than an inch. Most of us expect and except a little hyperbole when we hear a hunting or fishing story but not from this guy, right? So lets beat him down with mathematics and logic, that won't work on a practical man because we leave out the most important variable LUCK. Don't like his hunting ethics, go live where he lives, yours ethics will relax. But, but, he called my sling shot a toy. Maybe a poor choice of words or the meaning got lost in translation. Newsflash- 90% of the worlds population thinks your slingshot is a toy! Live with it. And leave the poor guy alone he'll probably never start another thread, and the shame is on us.

Thats my Rant. Don't come back with any of your #%@&*** logic on me it won't work. But I have the video!


----------



## M.J

Sandinfool said:


> Interesting thread. Videos of guys sitting in cars shooting out the window killing pheasants at 40 - 50 meters. But what this guy claims is impossible, right? Dozens of guys can strike matches at 10 meters I've seen the videos, but what this guy claims is impossible, right? Striking a match requires you to hit a 3 mm target at 10 meters, push that to 70m and you have a target less than an inch. Most of us expect and except a little hyperbole when we hear a hunting or fishing story but not from this guy, right? So lets beat him down with mathematics and logic, that won't work on a practical man because we leave out the most important variable LUCK. Don't like his hunting ethics, go live where he lives, yours ethics will relax. But, but, he called my slingshot a toy. Maybe a poor choice of words or the meaning got lost in translation. Newsflash- 90% of the worlds population thinks your slingshot is a toy! Live with it. And leave the poor guy alone he'll probably never start another thread, and the shame is on us.
> 
> Thats my Rant. Don't come back with any of your #%@&*** logic on me it won't work. But I have the video!


Perfectly stated!


----------



## slingshotx

Hi Sandinfool, MJ and all.

Thanks very much for your sensitive feelings. When I read your reply, it is as if you have studied what has always been in my mind. Why "LUCK" is never talked in slingshots. I have struck little bird eyes with marbles many times, head shots of small birds from far distances. It is not just about one being a great shot, these things are enhanced by lucks. How can one see the eye of a small bird from a distance?. It is just God to prove to us human beings that He is the real Master everywhere you go and whatever you do you will see this Master. So thanks very much Sandinfull for really mentioning "LUCK" in slingshots. Even if someone can hit a small stationary target twenty or more times successively, it does not mean when they enter hunting ground they can do to the birds in the same manner, those are creatures and they live and survive according to a divine law. So things may be very different from our expectation. But this does not mean we should not practise to shoot, but we cannot beat the REALITIES from the "MASTER". If we human beings are really super intelligent, why we took thousand of years to mimic/copy a bird how it flies. I mean the invention of aeroplanes. Many human necks got broken by just keeping on trying and trying. There were just four forces acting on the bird/plane that make it fly. But we took abnormally long time to know why it flies. Why we don't pay monthly rent for the atmospheric pressure that God provides, He gives us free, and it is His. But we don't forget to collect taxes on everything.

I had called 'Dankung' slingshots toys, just because of the appearances of metals and childish/thin tubes, those monkey like ears I think they copied from the leather tabs done from other nations, that was my intentional language to make the audiance focus on hunting and at least to produce a little laughter , also I wanted slingers not to stay lazy and be satisfied with just little steel balls for target shooting. They should push themselves also to become hunters, if one is not interested in hunting or is not able to hunt, just like target shooting, that is fine. But able people are always encouraged to have the necessary tools for hunting. Those "Dankung" officers were in the seat in front of their cars, it was like a joke, very fast I saw head shot of the pheasant and twitching and that distance was called "respectable"!!, I could not help laughing, still I accepted as truth, I am not sure if it is not manipulated video for business! but Sandinfool is better that you mentioned, my feeling is like yours!

Thanks very much for your perfectly explained ideas of how to beware of videos these days, they can be manipulated if some professional guys decide to do so.

Best regards


----------



## mastersedge

Can't wait to see your video.


----------



## treefork

mastersedge said:


> Can't wait to see your video.


Don't hold your breath. lol


----------



## slingshotx

Dear friends,

Short distances should always be prefered to avoid unnecessarily hurting the birds in areas where they can fly away wounded, like breaking/laming their legs and so on and it is always better to refrain ourselves from the urge to just shoot whenever we see birds or animals. We should try to employ the maximum wisdom when it comes to hunting. We should learn from our mistakes and correct them whenever possible.

Best regards.


----------



## mastersedge

shoot them in the head. can't wait to see the video.


----------



## treefork

slingshotx said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Short distances should always be prefered to avoid unnecessarily hurting the birds in areas where they can fly away wounded, like breaking/laming their legs and so on and it is always better to refrain ourselves from the urge to just shoot whenever we see birds or animals. We should try to employ the maximum wisdom when it comes to hunting. We should learn from our mistakes and correct them whenever possible.
> 
> Best regards.


----------



## Imperial

ready for the epic video !


----------



## Tube_Shooter

I have got to ask its been bugging me,

I keep reading that you take small birds can you tell me what you do with them? are they snacks that you cook up on the fly during your GIANT hunts? or are they killed just for the sake of it? I would like an answer at your earliest convenience,cheers T_S


----------



## slingshotx

Dear Tube_Shooter and all,

" have got to ask its been bugging me,

I keep reading that you take small birds can you tell me what you do with them? are they snacks that you cook up on the fly during your GIANT hunts? or are they killed just for the sake of it? I would like an answer at your earliest convenience,cheers T_S "

ANSWER.

Even small birds are good for eating. They are shot and slaughtered the same way as big birds and as for the taste, they taste much better even if it sounds unbelievable. If you shoot with slingshot like six of them or ten;you have very nice snacks for frying or roasting. Very healthy and wonderful, and I think in your body you get a lot of healthy benefits. But these days, I feel pitiful to shoot them, they look so innocent to me. But trust me, I have pictures for them, if I could attach in this post I would do so, this post does not allow me, and I don't want to start a new topic with attachments . One should not shoot small birds just for the fun of it, it should be for eating.

Like in fish we have big fish and small fish and white baits, sardine and so on. If small, it does not mean not good for eating. All are edible and fantastic to eat.

Also when one has started taking down small ones, it is a great step forward to start hunting large ones, because if one can take down small birds down why not take down large ones.The marksmanship will have be obtained from the little targets.

Also if one has little steel balls and he wants to dispose of, he may very well start hunting small birds. They are easy to be brought down by even small steel balls.

NB. Bands should not be like of "beast slingshot", they should be light. Even though someone wanted me to show example how I can take down bird, I used my beast slingshot with 16mm ball, but fortunately, I got it very lightly on the beak, and came down smoothly. Otherwise it would have been brutal striking it with full force of 16mm ball. I had told the girl, the ammo I have is too big for the bird, she insisted just do it, I am curious to see how the bird is brought down.

Best regards


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Yeah.... I'm listening.


----------



## Tube_Shooter

@slingshotx Thanks for your answer "you eat what you kill" That's all I wanted to know....carry on <_<

For me though a chicken sized bird is about as small as I would go to much faffing around with tiny birds


----------



## bunnybuster

I have been following this thread off and on. It is informative and entertaining at the same time.

Like some people, I find it amazing , that a person can consistently hit a target, the size of a half dollar, at 70 yards, with a hand held slingshot.

It just seems to me, that if you are that accurate, and shooting for food to eat, there must be better table fare (game) than small, and giant birds.

Maybe they don`t have rabbits and squirrels in Tanzania?

Here in the north east America, It is not hard to get within 10 to 30 yards of either of these species, and take them humanely with a slingshot, with a small round ball,using anything from a natural fork..to a dankung slingshot.

Let us not criticize mr. slingshotx for what he likes to shoot for table fare.

Still though..I sure would like to see pictures of his ``Beast`` slingshots and band setups, and ammo he uses.


----------



## slingshotx

Hello Bunnybuster,

There is a thread called " My slingshot pictures-Slingshtox" if you look for it, you will see some info

Band set ups: 3 bands each side cut 24 cm effective length, 40mm at fork 20mm at pouch

Butterfly 2 bands each side cut 28 cmm effective length, 40 mm at fork 20mm at pouch

Butterfly for more power 4 bands each side, cut 28 cm effective legth, 40mm at fork 20mm at pouch

Yes I am not very much into hunting, I think we have rabits too. If I go to specialised hunting areas in Tanzania there are extra ordinary games and birds. But was just doing a little bit of experimentation from my old past.

Best regards


----------



## justin9900

by the way slingshotx what bands are those


----------

